# Dog Owners Across the Country will March in Protest Against Breed Discrimination



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

(PRWEB) October 18, 2006 -- ROVERlution is holding its second annual Luv-a-Bully March, a protest movement against dog breed discrimination and breed specific legislation (BSL), in six cities across the United States on Saturday, October 28, starting at 10 a.m. Marches will take place in Brea, California; Colorado Springs, Colorado; Indianapolis, Indiana; Kansas City, Missouri; Pelham, Alabama; and West Palm Beach, Florida. More information can be found on ROVERlution' s web site, www.roverlution.org.

March protestors are opposed to laws that restrict or penalize their freedom to keep dogs of certain breeds and uphold that breed bans violate citizens' Constitutional rights. Protestors maintain that no reputable study has found any particular breed of dog to be inherently dangerous and cite irresponsible dog ownership as the root of problematic dogs in society. In fact, both the Humane Society of the United States and the American Veterinary Medical Association have spoken out against BSL. Many experts agree that failure to properly penalize the owners of dangerous dogs has put the public at risk, not the responsible dog owner who is becoming victimized by discriminatory laws.

Three breeds most under fire are the American Pit Bull Terrier, the American Staffordshire Terrier and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, all commonly referred to as Pit Bulls. It now seems forgotten that the Pit Bull has been used to signify sturdiness, dependability, and loyalty by such organizations as RCA, Buster Brown shoes, and even the loveable Pete of the Little Rascals. Noted celebrities such as Helen Keller, President Franklin D. Roosevelt, and Cesar Millan (The Dog Whisperer), have owned one of the "pit bull" breeds now outlawed in the city of Denver, Colorado! Other breeds that have been the target of BSL in cities around the country include the Rottweiler, Doberman, Chow Chow and the German Shepard.

"Until such a time that all dogs are judged by their actual behavior and not stereotyped as breed aggressive, I will not actively participate in any attempt by the insurance companies or government to penalize responsible dog owners," said Dr. Paula Terifaj, owner of Founders Veterinary Clinic in Brea, California, and Packleader of ROVERlution.

Terifaj said her outrage at the growing trend toward breed specific legislation against dogs such as the American Pit Bull Terrier is shared by the thousands of dog owners across the country who have joined her protest movement, ROVERlution.

ROVERlution encourages voter support for lawmakers who will respect the interests of dog owners and will vote down discriminatory dog legislation that penalizes the responsible dog owner. "Dog owners comprise 48 percent of the voting population, therefore politicians need to be aware of policies that affect us in a negative way," Terifaj said.

Local dog rescue organizations and animal advocacy groups will participate with information on how to promote public safety and offer tips to help dog owners integrate their dogs as good canine citizens in their communities.

Pre-registered dog rescue groups will be presenting available dogs for adoption to loving homes.

Individuals or organizations interested in organizing a Luv-a-Bully March in their hometown in 2007 are encouraged to sign up at www.roverlution.org

crossposted bsl workshop


----------

